# tack sheds



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

For sheds, in the US there are places that sell pre-made barns, sheds, garages etc. I don't know if you have the same thing where you are but they are pretty reasonable here and they deliver. All you need to do is to have the spot prepared and they will set it down for you.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Im sure a normal wood shed work and just put up some saddle racks, a lot of companys sell them pre-made, but im sure you could buy a blue print and build one your self.


----------

